# Churchwarden question?



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

How many of you smoke the churchwarden pipe and do you like them. Any downsides that I should be aware of if I purchase one.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

hawg said:


> How many of you smoke the churchwarden pipe and do you like them. Any downsides that I should be aware of if I purchase one.


I smoke one on a regular basis. They are wonderful for sitting by the fire, sipping tea, puffing a fine tobacco and reading a book of cliches'.

The long stem gives you that cool draw that nothing else can.

Make sure you clean it.

If you like lots of tobaccos get a Meerschaum so it won't ghost.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

hawg said:


> How many of you smoke the churchwarden pipe and do you like them. Any downsides that I should be aware of if I purchase one.


I have a cheap one. H.I.S. brand. For what I paid, it's not bad. The only thing I don't like is that it's kind of hard to see the bowl to light it up! But you get used to that. I like the asthetics of it more than anything.

Oh, I almost forgot, I also got the churchwarden stem on the 2011 Puff pipe and I love that!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive got 2 Sav churchwardens that are my favorite pipes. The both smoke great, just make sure you get long pipcleaners.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

love mine but they are right, you gotta keep it clean and you have to buy a different size pipe cleaner so it's a little more money to factor in.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I have three counting my 2011 Forum pipe. I love them as they allow me to hold the pipe in a more comfortable angle, don't shoot smoke into my eyes and nose and smoke cooler than standard length pipes. There's just something about the Churchwarden that helps one to enjoy a slow smoke after getting home from work.


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta get me one of these. Been thinking about it for a while.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Love Churchwardens, but get a decent quality one.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to own a Bjarne churchwarden, now I own a Joh's. Great pipe for sitting back and reading. Fragile stems though, so that's something to be careful of. They're an interesting pipe to own for sure. I love mine, use it for Danish light aromatics.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I had been wanting to try one for awhile myself. So when I ordered the Puff pipe I jumped on the churchwarden stem for it. I have never looked back. 

I absolutely love the Churchwarden stem on it and honestly I haven't had even one bowl with the short stem to try it out. It just smokes cool and well. LOVE it. 

The only thing (not sure if this is just the Puff one or all Churchwardens) but sometimes it gets a little steamy down the bottom and needs a pipe cleaner run through it mid smoke to get rid of the gurgle. This is becoming less frequent but the steam just seems to get trapped down there pretty well sometimes. 

Love the look, love how cool it smokes, the flavors come through a little better I think too and you get less tongue bite off of bitey tobacco's IMO... 
Mike


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I've been thinking about sending out one of the standard bent pipes I already have, and have a churchwarden stem made for it. I think my 999 silver spigot would be great for this but it may be hard to find someone to do the stem, I have a slightly used 999 Killarney arriving today hopefully that I may look into getting a stem made for.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I personally love the churchwardens. I guess you could consider my MacArthur cob a warden. I used a bamboo shank effectively making the pipe I just carved a warden. I'm also waiting on 3 15 inch clay wardens coming over from EU.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been thinking of getting a churchwarden forever stem for one of my cobs....miht have to pull the trigger after reading this thread. Thanks guys....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Commander Quan said:


> I've been thinking about sending out one of the standard bent pipes I already have, and have a churchwarden stem made for it. I think my 999 silver spigot would be great for this but it may be hard to find someone to do the stem, I have a slightly used 999 Killarney arriving today hopefully that I may look into getting a stem made for.


Let me know if you do, I have a pipe that would be perfect for this!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

bandlwalmer said:


> I have been thinking of getting a churchwarden forever stem for one of my cobs....miht have to pull the trigger after reading this thread. Thanks guys....


I own one of those churchwarden Forever Stems. It's been on a Country Gentleman for a few months so far and I love it.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> I've been thinking about sending out one of the standard bent pipes I already have, and have a churchwarden stem made for it. I think my 999 silver spigot would be great for this but it may be hard to find someone to do the stem, I have a slightly used 999 Killarney arriving today hopefully that I may look into getting a stem made for.


I had one made for a freestyle basket pipe of mine...it came with a p-lip knock off that annoyed the hell out of me. I gave it to the local B&M and they sent it to a place in Salt Lake City. I'm quite pleased with the results. I'll see if I can remember who they sent it to and post the info.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry guys...evidently the shop's gone out of business due to Utah's punitive tobacco taxes... It was called Jeanies.

Jeanie's Smoke Shop User Reviews - Salt Lake City, UT 84111 - Citysearch


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger and bought a cheaper one off of ebay. Called a Mr. Brog's from Poland. They make the briar(which I took) and pear root pipes. I hope it smokes as good as it looks. For the money I think it should still be good. Looks real nice.


----------



## celtblood (Feb 11, 2013)

I have several churchwardens, both lower and higher end in price, and I love them. Of course, the better the quality of the briar, the better the pipe is going to smoke, but the longer stem provides a cooler draw. Definitely intended for use in an armchair and not for hiking or anything involving physical activity, but perfect for relaxing with a good bourbon (or whatever your preference may be).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Ive got 2 Sav churchwardens that are my favorite pipes. The both smoke great, just make sure you get long pipcleaners.


Great suggestion Adam i just grabbed one for my Daughter over the holidays and she loves it!
Talk soon peace bro!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great suggestion Adam i just grabbed one for my Daughter over the holidays and she loves it!
> Talk soon peace bro!


Man, talk about bringing back an old thread, it's been a while since I've been online. I still prefer my wardens to anything else I have. When did your daughter get into smoking Tony? Take care and shoot me a text sometime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Man, talk about bringing back an old thread, it's been a while since I've been online. I still prefer my wardens to anything else I have. When did your daughter get into smoking Tony? Take care and shoot me a text sometime.


I had bought a couple of pipes from John [IndigoSmoke] he sent some nice samples of tobacco as tag along's.
Long story short my daughter liked the Hazel nut and a Cob he had sent.
So i saw your post about the ChurchWarden and grabbed her one. Forgot about the thread then someone posted in it here we are.
How's the Vette coming along?
Send me some pics!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had bought a couple of pipes from John [IndigoSmoke] he sent some nice samples of tobacco as tag along's.
> Long story short my daughter liked the Hazel nut and a Cob he had sent.
> So i saw your post about the ChurchWarden and grabbed her one. Forgot about the thread then someone posted in it here we are.
> How's the Vette coming along?
> Send me some pics!


I ended up getting rid of the vette. I've been trying to expand my demolition/dirt work business and needed the $$$ for equipment. Hopefully I will get some people working for me this summer and I'll get another project. I know of a 57 Vette that I've got my eye on...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> I ended up getting rid of the vette. I've been trying to expand my demolition/dirt work business and needed the $$$ for equipment. Hopefully I will get some people working for me this summer and I'll get another project. I know of a 57 Vette that I've got my eye on...


Wow sounds nice keep me posted great to see you posting again peace my brother!


----------

